# Chukars on the Crawfords



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are chukars on the Crawfords? Im tying to expand my hunting options. Anywhere else close to cache valley? Thanks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There's quite a few in the valley really- mostly tough climbs a couple that aren't though. The east face of the valley from one end to the other has them and there is some access. If I was traveling it has always been West.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, I have heard that there are some on the Hardware. Went up that way a couple weeks ago and didnt get into them but that doesnt mean they arent there. There are some walk in spots around Plymoth I think I am going to try tomorrow hopefully it pans out.
Also just to let you know my Pudelpointer is pointing great!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I hunt the walk ins by Plymouth and I've never seen any chuckars there... same goes for the Crawfords, though the only time I'm usually hunting in the Crawfords is during the LE muzz hunt. (not exactly chuckar season)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have jumped quite a few chuckar out of Blacks Smiths fork canyon


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great on your pup- mine got to see just what he has to learn from the older dog yesterday on Pheasants in Idaho- he has a whole lot of learning to go- he is great on Sharptails- those running **** birds though- he got to see what a dog who has learned his lessons can do yesterday- wish I would have a film of 2 20 minute 1/4 mile run downs. Sent me a PM on the route you took at Hardware ?


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Saw no chukars on the Plymouth spots. Did see a couple huns, sharp tails, and cottontails.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been out to the crawfords different times of the year and have never seen any chuckars. But there's plenty up the blacksmith, Logan, Millville. And like mentioned before there is no chuckars on the Plymouth walk ins.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never seen any chukars on the Crawfords although I haven't been on the western side for a good number of years. For a brief period during the late 80s, early 90s, there were Gray Partridge on the Crawfords, especially the east side in the Spring Creek drainage. 

I think chukars may do well there, especially the burned area on the UT/WY border.

.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't really know this but I've always assumed it gets too cold for Chukars on the crawfords. That area is typically one of the coldest in the state during winter months. I've done plenty of hiking around the Crawfords. It looks like great Chukar country butnever seen any sign of them at all.


----------

